# I cannot have been the only idiot



## barthomewroberts (Mar 24, 2011)

I did the aqua regia thing on 4 1/2 lbs of computer fingers and CPUs. Neutralized the liquid with urea; Then did the metabisulphite.. In theory it should have worked. Instead all i seem to have is a white precipitant rather than the dark mud. What did I do wrong? And is the mix I have in any way salvageable?

The only thing I did different was that I added a little water to my aqua regia... I found that I had run out of HCl and the fingers were not quite covered. The solution also went a little cloudy. 

Can any one please assist. This is my first attempt........ but hopefully not the last.

Cheers

Bartholomewroberts


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 24, 2011)

Did you test with stannous?

Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 24, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Did you test with stannous?
> 
> Jim



That sounds familiar :lol:


----------



## barthomewroberts (Mar 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, I did not... that is one aspect I have not learned yet

Where do I go from here?

And many thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 24, 2011)

Testing with stannous will let you know if you have gold in your solution or not. You shouldn't try to refine without it, or knowing how to use it.
You are left guessing without it.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 24, 2011)

barthomewroberts said:


> Unfortunately, I did not... that is one aspect I have not learned yet
> 
> Where do I go from here?
> 
> And many thanks



Store what you have in a safe place. Put down all your chemicals, glassware and whatever else your playing with and read Hoke.

http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs


----------



## barthomewroberts (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you... This is obviously a case of a little knowledge is a dangerous thing. I am trying to load up the Hoke.... but dial up makes it a tedious procedure.

Meanwhile, should i keep separate the fingers, solution, etc... Or should i try to dump the solution back on the fingers and then , after Hoke start again

Cheers

Thanks again

Bartholomewroberts


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 24, 2011)

AR will put the base metals into solution with your gold. That is what you want to try to avoid. I think you should take Goldenchild's advice and just make sure everything is in a safe place and do some more reading, and get some stannous and understand how to use it before going any further.

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 24, 2011)

Check out the Guided Tour link below.

If you added water to the reaction solution and get a cloudy reaction it is likely a sign of copper I chloride saturation. If this is the case and the solution is dark chocolate brown your gold is likely in the bottom of the reaction bucket.

Test the solution with stannous chloride as seen in the Gudied Tour Link and do some more reading before you get in any deeper.

Steve


----------



## barthomewroberts (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone>

More reading on my part.. It will take some time to get Hoke up... I hate dial up.. But you go with what is available.. and that is my only choice.

At least you did not call me too much of a fool. :lol: 

cheers

Bartholomewroberts


----------



## seawolf (Mar 25, 2011)

When I was stuck with a dial up connection I would take a thumb drive to the library and ask if I could use it to download larger files on their computer. Then I could take them home and transfer the files. The thumb drives also make good back ups if the system crashes. Hope this helps, dial up sucks.
Mark


----------



## barthomewroberts (Mar 25, 2011)

Good idea... I will try that the next time I go to town [80 miles one way]... Makes a lot of sense

Cheers

Bartholomewroberts


----------



## seawolf (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry you live so far out. No idea where you live. Same will work if a friend has a faster connection.
Mark


----------



## barthomewroberts (Mar 25, 2011)

I live in out back and beyond wilds of B.C. On the Arrow Lakes. I am fortunate enough to have 20+ acres with my own fish bearing river.. I can hunt, fish and grow all my own food....... but I am stuck with dial up 

Cheers

Bartholomewroberts


----------



## seawolf (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a step-mom and two half brothers in the Smithers area. Have not been able to get them on the phone for months. Bot brothers work logging truck drivers. I used to live in Topley years ago. 
Mark


----------



## barthomewroberts (Mar 25, 2011)

I worked in Topley for one summer.. Coincidence... and a small world!!


----------

